# POLL - What Do You Feed Your Golden?



## Pepe Gardner

What Do You Feed Your Golden?


----------



## second_chance

*food*

Nutro Large Breed Senior. When I started using it, his coat and skin improved. I no longer had to give him glucosamine tablets either, because the food improved his joint health, which saved $80 a month. Many vets and pet stores recommend this food as a very reliable one. Some companies use substitutes every now and then which changes consistency, but Nutro always uses the best ingredients for your pet. There are many categories to choose from, depending on the size and age of your pet. Good luck....I hope that helped

Jessica


----------



## Goldenlover2005

Nutro is very good foood, I know. I fet Dodger Nutro too, but now he has too eat special food and Nutro hasn't a special food for dogs with kidney problems . That's a pitty.... Now he eats Royal Canin.


----------



## Liss

*Home cooked*

Both my babies get home cooked meals and raw bones.

My silky is allergic to many preservatives in tin and dry food so I have to be careful what she eats. 

When I got Daniel, my golden, I just introduced him to the food and he hasn't looked back. 

He is in brilliant condition and his coat is silky smooth.

Liss


----------



## goldenretrievers7

*I feed Nutro Large Breed Senior to my two senior goldens and Nutro large breed Adult to my other 5 goldens! They all love it!!! I also had a supplement called Nupro to there food, its a powder you can make into gravy (its like the missing link powder). It helps with skin,coat, joints etc.  *


----------



## GoldenFrost

Pepe Gardner said:


> What Do You Feed Your Golden?


Iam for less active dogs, it's in a blue bag. Lamb and Rice


----------



## Amy

The golden & my moms saint bernard, get fed a Raw diet (BARF), and they do amazingly well on it.


----------



## Joe

Amy, could you mabe create some thread with examples of BARF. I heard lot of good experiences and maybe we would swith Kia and Lila on this diet for a while to see if it makes any difference.
Joe


----------



## Amy

Joe said:


> Amy, could you mabe create some thread with examples of BARF. I heard lot of good experiences and maybe we would swith Kia and Lila on this diet for a while to see if it makes any difference.
> Joe


Will do. I'll just collect a bit more information, and ask my mother for some examples while we are on the phone (which we are currently), and post it up. =)


----------



## Ina

I am also interested to see some recipes.


----------



## Kay

Austin eats a brand called Solid Gold- his coat is very nice since we switched and we believe he has some allergies, so this food contains no wheat, he also gets wheat free cookies. (it's a plain brown bag- but i put them right into a container when i bring them home - the name escapes me.)


----------



## tx.lakerats

I noticed that alot of people voted for "dry dog food" and am wondering which brands they use...


----------



## mojosmum

We use Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. Seems to work on Mojo's coat which goes wonky at times. Both dogs still have very dry skin though.


----------



## molmotta

Home cooked meals with raw veggies and raw bones...:wave: 

Mojosmum, try adding in fish oil for your dog and see the difference in coat.


----------



## LuvMyGolden

we feed CHICKEN SOUP FOR THE PUPPY LOVERS SOUL


----------



## Diane

I currently feed Canidae, but Jack really hates it. He was ok at first, but now he goes to the point of starving himself. To finish up the bag I am currently mixing it with some Pedigree soft dog food, but even with that he is not enjoying it. I really want to try home cooked meals, but I'm so worried he wont get all the nutrients he needs that way. HELP


----------



## Amy

Diane said:


> I currently feed Canidae, but Jack really hates it. He was ok at first, but now he goes to the point of starving himself. To finish up the bag I am currently mixing it with some Pedigree soft dog food, but even with that he is not enjoying it. I really want to try home cooked meals, but I'm so worried he wont get all the nutrients he needs that way. HELP


Well.. it's not home-cooked, but i started a thread with an overview of barf diet options.. but whether it be homecooked, or BARF, you really should do a lot of research..


----------



## Tracy

i feed Rocky, Iams Large Breed Puppy Formula, it comes in a yellow bag with a little blue box.


----------



## Beau

We feed Beau Canine Caviar Chicken and ?? or Lamb and rice.


----------



## Shinecatcher

Yes, I would love to know about BARF as well. Thank you, Amy. Besides a Golden mom and son, I have a little squeaky toy Llasa Apso/Shitzu who is allergic to everything. Too much protein and she just about chews her skin off. Paisley, our Golden mom is getting her coat and feathers back from the drain of motherhood. We're following the vet's instructions on supplements, but would love to know more about a better regular way of eating.

Thank you.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =)

WE use Nutro with our dogs and ProPlan for our whelping mothers!:wavey:


----------



## Shinecatcher

Thank you, Allie.

Haven't tried Pro Plan. I'll check it out. Paisley's tail is scraggly for the first time. It was so beautiful. She lost her undercoat, but it is summer....
She was the best mom in the world. She had me in tears a lot because she knew what to do so perfectly in every situation. It made me wonder how human mothers can be uncaring at all.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =)

Shinecatcher, youre so right, its depressing seeing your beautiful girls coat fall out, BUT completely normal! Their instinct IS amazing isnt it? Im sure you are very proud of your litter.


Our mother dogs (2) did very well on Pro Plan, they seem to have more energy than they did on Nutro, not sure why, but totally true! We do, however LOVE NUTRO!


----------



## Shinecatcher

Paisley has loads of energy -- at least if not more than her pup. Glad to hear it's normal for them to have hair loss because we fed and supplemented her well. Yep, love our girl.


----------



## abzndbonnie

Shinecatcher your golden is gorgeous !!

What do i feed? a mix. Part dry kibble and part home cooked! It works well with my dogs and it took me ages to find out what did suit them.. i think every dog is different with their food


----------



## Shinecatcher

Thanks for your input. We think Romeo is handsome boy, alright! I'm still looking at what is best for our dogs.


----------



## Charliemaggie

Hi, we give Chester and Thunder, Canidae dry dogfood, raw organic eggs, lightly cook ground beef patties, sliced turkey, canned sardines, cottage cheese, boiled chicken, Missing Link Supplement, and Merrick canned food.

Cheryl


----------



## tobelevski

I started feeding my 1st golden (Toby) dry food but after he developed arthritis in his front feet I changed to frozen tripe and terrier meal. My present dogs have Chudleys original for brekkie and tripe and biscuit for their main meal. They do very well on it, no skin or gut problems.Also no VAT (value added tax) as both are meant for working dogs. Can you buy frozen tripe over yonder or is it just for us cheap old Brits? I have always given the boys left overs eg veggies gravy etc and they thoroughly enjoy them, and bones to clean their teeth, 
:wave: mmm yum scrum


----------



## Charliemaggie

Hi, I'm not sure if we can get tripe here or not. I've never heard of Chudley's. It sure would be great to get rid of the skin problems.

Thanks for sharing the info!

Cheryl, Chester, Thunder
:wave:


----------



## tobelevski

Chudleys is a muesli mix has 18.5% protein with 'delicious savoury flavour coating for added palatability' (eg honey) . Its made by Dodson and Horrell who are based in Northamptonshire. It's aimed at adult working and sporting dogs and it is cheap £10.00/ 15 kg sack. D & H make a lot of horse feed and are by appointment to HM our Queen:dblthumb2. I like it the dogs like it and D & H are official sponsors of the British Association for Shooting & Conservation (BASC).


----------



## MegB

Right now I am feeding my 9-month old Purina One Total Nutrition, Lamb & Rice formula. I am really confused by the whole food thing. I have been reading labels, and Purina One lists lamb as the first ingredient, and it is 26% protein. I was feeding Diamond Large Breed Puppy, but I live in a small town, and it is quite a drive to get any specialty food not carried at the grocery store or WalMart. So I switched Purina One, because it seems to be of equal quality as the specialty foods, without the long drive. 

I would not mind driving to get food, if it really was better quality than Purina One, or the others carried at the grocery store. It is just that if they are equal, then I'd rather not drive. So if anyone has any advice, please let me know! Like I said, the whole thing confuses me!


----------



## Charliemaggie

Thanks so much for the information!

Cheryl

:wavey:


----------



## tobelevski

A tinned food recommended by my vet is Chappie. It's good for bad tums and has been around for ever. Again it is cheap but I don't always think dearer is better. You can probably get tripe as you have a few cows over there! The dog version is 'green tripe', for humans they lime wash the tripe, some people like it but I have had it once, thats enough thankyou.
take care
Christine & the boys


----------



## Goldndust

EaglePack LBP


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom

I just switched to Innova 3 weeks ago for all my dogs, and it's done wonders, especially for my daughter's older Cocker Spaniel. She is SO much more lively now, it's just amazing! They all have great coats and lots of energy!


----------



## Tracy

Right now I'm feeding my puppy Iams Large Breed Puppy Formula. 

I made a mistake when i voted:doh: I only read the kibble part and didn't even see it saying supermarket. I didn't even notice there was a dry dog food option.


----------



## flintsmom

I feed Flint - Blackwood 2000 (large breed puppy). I have to order it online. Great stuff!!!

http://www.blackwoodpetfood.com/


----------



## DogMomAbby

I use Solid Gold Holistic food. Sera doesn't really like it, but she'll eat it. I mix a little Solid Gold Wolf Club food in with hers.

A really good website to help compare dog foods & decide what food is best for your dog is http://www.doberdogs.com/menu.html

This site explains how to really understand the labels. It explains things like the difference between (for instance) poultry-by-product & poultry-by-product meal, and things like what beef tallow is.

It lists just about every dog food made & what is really in it. If one of the ingredients is in bold, that means it's not a good ingredient. I'm not associated with the site in any way, I just really like it & refer to it a lot.


----------



## jim n

We feed Innova. I haven't found a better dry food. We're getting a puppy in July and I'm thinking about feeding a raw diet.


----------



## Goldndust

Kody was moved over to an adult kibble within the last month since he is now a year old. I'm giving PMI Chicken and Rice a run on him since i've heard so much good of it by owners of other dogs, so far I am very happy with this product, and he is doing well on it.


----------



## PJ Deragisch

My breader recommended Canidae. Bosco has been on it for 9 years. We are well pleased with his coat and energy.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky gets Enhance Large Breed Puppy food. He seems to love it and I believe he has more energy since he's began it. As if he needed more energy.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Recently, 3 weeks ago, I switched Buffy to Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice along with the same brand of canned. I give her 2 cups of dry mixed with 1/3 can. She had been on Beneful with canned Pedigree (different flavors). This past August she suddenly developed itchy skin and has been frantic. I decided to change her food when I read on another forum that it could be a food allergy. I took her to the vet this past Wed. because she is now losing her hair significantly and is now very dull. She was always very shiny. The vet thinks she may be hypothyroid and we are awaiting the test results. She is now on Prednisone and 4 pills daily of antibiotics. The itching is much better but she is now lethargic. She's exhibiting all the symptoms of hypothyroid, not food allergy. But the change in food is still for the better I think.


----------



## PJ Deragisch

My Bosco (10 yr. old golden) also had hypothyroid problems. That was solved with proper medication. He is now a happy and fun GOLDEN!


----------



## Sonny 15

We have had Retrievers since 1980 the first was a black Flat Coat. The long haired black Labradore or black Golden Retriever people rarely could tell her breed. We have always cooked for them rice, mince and mixed vegetables serving it warm and mixed together and fish oil once a week. Their coats are perfect, have great energy, never overweight with an excellent digestive system. we have achieved 15, 13, (10years still alive and well). It seems to keep them healthy and all have loved it.


----------



## Charliemaggie

That diets sounds great! If I saw a Flat Coated Retriever, I would know it. Their heads have a distinct look. I guess you'd have to know dogs to tell the difference.

Take care.

Cheryl


----------



## Mary Jane

I feed Roxie (10 months) Pinnacle dry dog food, a trout and sweet potatoe mix. I also add 1 teaspoon of Golden Gro top dressing to her morning feed. Shedding has decreased, itching no longer exists and her coat just glows. I purchased the top dressing at the following web site. Someone in the forum mentioned this product last April or so.

http://www.applevalleyfeeds.com/


----------



## ruby752

I feed my Mandy Nutro large breed puppy. She seems to like it and eats it well. She is now 8 months so I will probably change her over to the Adult Nutro soon.


----------



## lola'smommy

I feed Lola the Puppy Science Diet Lamb and Rice. So far so good. But, after her feeding she wants to eat my adult dog's food. :no: Food Hound!


----------



## ron

We switched our Golden's to BARF, [raw diet] about six months ago.
1.They have both stopped passing gas
2. Sam's epilepsy has completley gone away
3. there coats are shiny as can be
4. they are now the correct weight and easy to keep that way
5. there poop is small gold marbles [easy to clean up, and cleans out anal glands everytime]
It is awesome. Except for start up costs, it is approx the same $$
I strongly recommend a book called "Give Your Dog a Bone" By Dr Ian Billinghurst
You can find it on Amazon.com
Good luck
Ron


----------



## Ripley_22

*BillJac*

I feed my golden BillJac. He had really bad allergies when he was younger, and it seemed that Billjac was the best food, and it did not irritate his system.
In Canada, that food is hard to find. around my house there is only one store that carries it.

I recommend Billjac for golden with skin allergies.


----------



## charleysmom

I feed my goldens Canidae All Life Stages after switching from Pedigree and Purina One. They now have the most beautiful coats and no longer show any signs of hot spots.


----------



## Charliemaggie

That's what we feed our doggies. We also give them Merrick canned dogfood. It's high quality. They love it.

Thanks for responding!

Cheryl


----------



## Chloe's Mum

Chloe has dry food but I add things like chicken and fish to spice it up for her.


----------



## cathi

I was reading everyone's input about the dog food - I have been giving Sadie Science Diet - does anyone think I should switch - the breeder was giving her Diamond - thank God she heard of the problems and switched - my pup had some problems when I got her and I think it was because of the food she was on - she seems to be better now.


----------



## PJ Deragisch

My last golden, BRANDI, lived 14 and 1/2 yrs. on Science Diet. That ought to be worth something!


----------



## Roxy04

We feed our two dogs Dry food in the morning and wet and dry food at night, the dry food is supercoat which is pet store food. We also give them eukanaba maintanance biscuits and pigs ears which they love and are great for there teeth. I also put an egg in there dinner as i was told that it is the best thing for there coat besides veg oil whcih gives them terrible droppings, so i go for the Egg ha ha ha


----------



## Roxy04

I am really interested in this BARF now and i have been to the website and had a look at it and want to order some online but they dont have any pics of the product or its size and was just wondering around about how much 0.370lbs is, as we dont really use pounds here. If someone would be kind enough to inform me and refer to large dog can sizes..... that would be easiest thankyou 

Alison


----------



## RiMan

Me & my dad make him wet dog food with water
Riley
rick's son:doh:


----------



## RickGibbs

RiMan said:


> rick's son:doh:


I hope you're not saying "doh" to being Rick's son......

Rick/Dad


----------



## krbshappy71

We are feeding Iams Lamb & Rice chunks, and for the puppy Iams Lamb & Rice Puppy for Large Breeds.

I'm sorry, I went through the posts and could not see the link for information on BARF (ew, awful name, ha!) or RAW information. Can someone repost or point me to a reliable site?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Lucky's primary diet is ProPlan chicken and rice dry dog food. I do give his people food to. NO garbage food though, i.e. potatoe chips, etc. Human grade chicken, eggs, beef, fresh tomatoes, and fresh vegetables. The vet says it is fine in moderation.


----------



## Booker

I feed my 3 month old Iam's Smart Puppy for large breeds. So far so good.


----------



## Katiesmommy

Katie will be on Purina One Large Breed Puppy Formula


----------



## JimP

Our breeder recommended Canidae, so that's what he's getting now, the All Life Stages stuff...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

We feed Carson Kirkland large breed puppy. Why? Because the 1st ingredient isn't any kind of byproduct. It's chicken.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

SUper premium organic kibble, and some raw


----------



## DelmarvaGold

We feed Timberwolf Organics kibble top dressed with Bravo Raw diet along with Wild Salmon oil.


----------



## thepaintedlady

I feed mine Chicken Soup For The Dog Lovers Soul. She always loves eating it. She never has flatulence.Her coat is beautiful, her stools are easy to pick up and it was recommened by a nutritionist.


----------



## akandcasey

at the moment i'm feeding casey a mixture of different dry food.. she gets a cup and a half of the mixtures of Canidae platinum and Innova red meat.. and a cup of science diet regular adult dog food.. total of 2 1/2 cups of food per day.. she is maintaining her weight at 82lbs.. give or take a couple lbs.. :


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy


----------



## Dog

James Wellbeloved Kibbles (Turkey & Rice - Fish - Duck & Rice as treats).


----------



## Supernova

I give my dog Purina mix with chicken and some rice
but I don't know much about dog's food  
maybe you could give me some
suggestions


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

We think that Carson's tummy doesn't like chicken. So we bought some Nutro Large Breed Puppy Lamb Meal and Rice lastnight. We'll give that a shot and see if he likes it better, and maybe his diarrea will go away too. It usually get's better when he eat's some of his "cousin's" food which is Lamb not Chicken, so we'll see...:crossfing


----------



## Wrigley's Mom

Wrigley doesn't do well on chicken either for some reason.

I feed him Natures Variety grain free beef kibble and raw venison.

He inhales it and it's really helped with his weight and skin allergies.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I don't really know all that much about food, but I know not to have any corn, corn gluten, or any by-products, good things are rice, foods from real meat, like lamb, chicken, beef... salmon is good for them.. avoid sugars...

You usually have to pay a little more for it but I think its worth it.

Tucker loves the food he's on now and he's gained 11lbs since we switched him, which is good! Now he's on track to becoming a healthy dog


----------



## gold4me

I feed Beau and Emmy Nature's Variety Raw Food. I use chicken/turkey, beef and lamb. They love it and it is easy and I can't believe how wonderful they look.


----------



## ozzeysmomma

*What to feed?*

I have raised my goldens on pedigree. Wet and Dry mix they are so pleasently plump.


----------



## walke108

We started off Mia with Eukanuba large breed puppy chow. When she was over a year old we switched to Eukanuba Large breed adult chow. We recently switched to Eukanuba Lamb and Rice for adult dogs. Mia devours her food in one quick sitting. I haven't read anyone else feeding Eukanuba? I am kind of wondering if I should switch to Nutro or something to that nature. Her coat has always been beautiful. I was reading in an earlier post about the food cleaning out her anal glands. I have noticed Mia will get down on her front two paws and wipe her behind to clean her. SHe has been doind this recently on the carpet. I just assummed she was cleaning herself but could this be due to the food she eats?


----------



## GoldieMom

Diamond Premium Adult food.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Wilson gets Blue Buffalo Chicken and Brown Rice.

It's expensive, but it agrees with him, and he loves it. My dh says that the dog eats better than our kids!


----------



## Maggies mom

Mine are all on Innova...also add Wild Grizzy oil on it... no itches, not alot of shedding.....They love it and have done very well on it...


----------



## jeffreyzone

Innova is great stuff! Barrington is allergic to birds, so unfortunately, he doesn't have Innova as an option. Dottie's coat was incredible while she was on Innova. That was during her first year with us, and since then, her allergies have removed Innova from her list of possibilities. But we'd have never changed if not for those allergy issues.


----------



## Maggies mom

I have really been lucky with all my dogs..... none have ever had allergies, hot spots, , Maggie had 1 ear infection when she was 3 months old and 1 uti. And nothing with the others.......They love the food tho.......And the wonders it did for Hooties coat......


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

Dry dog food although my boys really prefer dirty undergarments!


----------



## goldenlovers

Currently she is on Performatrin Ultra.. has been for 6 months now. We might be switching her to Casey's Choice Maintenace , apparently, it's very good for Golden's. The breeder I've been talking to swears by it.


----------



## Leecaouette

Chicken Soup for Riley...


----------



## Gldiebr

I switched Bailey & Moose to the Dick Van Patten dog food, now that she's off the puppy stuff. It seems to have much healthier nutrients, and they have tons more energy. I'm in trouble now! lol


----------



## Charlie06

Gldiebr said:


> I switched Bailey & Moose to the Dick Van Patten dog food, now that she's off the puppy stuff. It seems to have much healthier nutrients, and they have tons more energy. I'm in trouble now! lol


I also switched from Nutro to Natural Balance. I got Ultra Premium but I am excited to try the duck and potato. He loves it. I also mix some of their canned food in with the dry. I swear my dogs eat better than our family...LOL


----------



## JimS

Leecaouette said:


> Eagle Brand Holistic Select for Large Breed puppies is what my 14 week Golden eats...


That's what Chase's breeder was using too...so that's what he's getting for the time being. He certainly seems to be thriving on it. Unfortunately, it isn't available locally, so I have to mail order it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

what is BARF..... sounds gross....lol


----------



## JimS

GoldenLover84 said:


> what is BARF..... sounds gross....lol


 It's an acronym for bones and raw food.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ohhh....still sounds gross... lol


----------



## Ella's Mom

I feed Timberwolf organics. Ella was recently diagnosed with allergies so I have done alot of research re allergies. Doing well on Timberwolf, I also give omega 3,6,9 and coconut oil.


----------



## -rln-

Ostey now gets Nutro Natural Large Breed Adult Lamb and Rice. He was on Iams (his breeder had him on it, so I kept him on it) for a full year, but then he started getting ear infections, so after the 3rd one, the vet suggested switiching food, and we haven't had a problem yet  Sampson, I started him out on Nutro Natural Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice, I wasn't going to take any chances giving him something else and Ostey getting ahold of it and dealing w/more ear infections...........now I just have to hope Sampson doesn't develope the same problem


----------



## Rob's GRs

_Wellness _dry dog food.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> Dry dog food although my boys really prefer dirty undergarments!


Yup, Kirby does too!! But, after Lexi (from Chat Goldens) ate pieces of boxer shorts and almost died, I try to really watch Kirby. It gets too expensive replacing undies all the time, too!!  He is on Iams LB puppy food. He just turned a year old, so may be looking for a different food when we switch to adult.


----------



## TRISTANSMOM

A few weeks ago we switched the boys over to the Natural Balance, Venison and Brown Rice. Tristan has been having a constant skin infection and we have been trying with our vet to figure out the problem. For the 1st time in I can't remember how long his fur is finally growing back on his rear paw. So far so good and they both seem to like it!:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I have two dogs eating two different foods. I can't vote for both. They both eat kibble and one meal Honest Kitchen.


----------



## KatzNK9

Currently:

Nutro Large Breed Puppy & Natural Balance Dog Food Rolls

Will be changing to a new adult food soon ... he'll be 11 months old in a few days.


----------



## ShadowsParents

:crossfing We just had to switch the shadowmonster over to Innova. Shadow had a hell of a time with ear infections and other such things. So...with all that being said, we've had to get him off the wheat from what it appears he has a slight wheat allergy.


----------



## GoldenShamus

Shamus has been on Natural Balance Duck and Potato since this past August, so far he seems to be doing very well on it.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

The Honest Kitchen's Force and Embark formula for 4 of my dogs, one gets Wellness Duck and Rice with Abady canned duck mixed in. All of them get Grizzly salmon oil and a digestive supplement. My senior Golden gets Cosequin DS and a joint care supplemental mix.


----------



## Rocky

Ok, this annoyed me.
We are currently in the process of switching Rocky to Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato. After much thought, I think this might be the best thing for him. Anyways, I have been going to the different pet stores (I have 4 within 10 miles of my home) to find out where I can get the best deal. So, I go into Pet Supermarket yesterday and I found the Wellness Dog Food and the lady comes over and asks if I need help. I tell her no and that I found what I was looking for. She said "can I ask why you feed your dog wellness?" I felt like I didn't need to explain that to her, but I told her that after much research I felt this was the best for him and his dry skin. She said did you ever think of putting him on Ultra dog food? She says can I give you a flier on it? I was trying not to be rude (but felt she was being rude), so I took the flier. I know that any sort of corn is not good and the third ingredient on this other dog food is corn gluten meal(Corn Gluten Meal AAFCO: The dried residue from corn after the removal of the larger part of the starch and germ, and the separation of the bran by the process employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup, or by enzymatic treatment of the endosperm. 
An inexpensive by-product of human food processing which contains some protein but serves mainly to bind food together. It is not a harmful ingredient but should not rank high in the ingredient list of a quality product.) Anyhoo...I just thought it was annoying that she was trying to push her dog food on me. Needless to say, I left without buying anything.


----------



## wilki5

We feed Maisie and Benji the BARF diet, and they love it!!!


----------



## Charlie06

Rocky said:


> Ok, this annoyed me.
> We are currently in the process of switching Rocky to Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato. After much thought, I think this might be the best thing for him. Anyways, I have been going to the different pet stores (I have 4 within 10 miles of my home) to find out where I can get the best deal. So, I go into Pet Supermarket yesterday and I found the Wellness Dog Food and the lady comes over and asks if I need help. I tell her no and that I found what I was looking for. She said "can I ask why you feed your dog wellness?" I felt like I didn't need to explain that to her, but I told her that after much research I felt this was the best for him and his dry skin. She said did you ever think of putting him on Ultra dog food? She says can I give you a flier on it? I was trying not to be rude (but felt she was being rude), so I took the flier. I know that any sort of corn is not good and the third ingredient on this other dog food is corn gluten meal(Corn Gluten Meal AAFCO: The dried residue from corn after the removal of the larger part of the starch and germ, and the separation of the bran by the process employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup, or by enzymatic treatment of the endosperm.
> An inexpensive by-product of human food processing which contains some protein but serves mainly to bind food together. It is not a harmful ingredient but should not rank high in the ingredient list of a quality product.) Anyhoo...I just thought it was annoying that she was trying to push her dog food on me. Needless to say, I left without buying anything.


A similar thing happened to us. We were at SuperPetz trying to decide what kind of food to get. This man walked up to us and asked if we needed help and said how good Nutro Natural Choice was. He said he was a dog nutrionist. We automatically thought he was the nutritionist for that pet store, but he later told us that he was employed by Nutro. He was very nice & didn't push but he gave us a coupon for the food. We bought a big bag but after doing some research we decided to switch to Natural Balance. I just went to all 3 pet stores in my area yesterday because I wanted to try Canidae but the 1 store that did have it discontinued it. They now have Pinnacle. I don't know too much about that food, so I am sticking with the Natural Balance for now.


----------



## Angela Mina

Canidae All Life Stages - here is the story behind it:

When we got our first Golden, Goldy, almost 3 years ago, we knew next to nothing about dog food. We started with the Kirkland (Costco) brand (made by Diamond). The ingrediants looked fine to me. But he got two ear infections in a row, so I started researching about allergies. I then switched him to Nutro. He had constant diarrhea. I talked to the Nutro rep at the store, and they said that maybe he was getting too much, so we lowered the amount we were feeding him. It still didn't help and he got another ear infection. So, after much more research, we decided to try Canidae. No more ear infections, firm stools, and great coat!

When we got our new puppy (now 10 weeks), we put him on the Canidae right away. Since it is "All Life Stages" food, we will not have to switch at a certain age. You just vary the amount you feed them, and they get the calories they need that way.


----------



## Willow

*Nutro Large Breed Puppy*

The breeder had Harper on Iams and we stuck with that for awhile. But she has pretty dry skin and our vet as well as individuals at PetSmart recommended Nutro. We are still in the mixing stage but the Nutro does appear to be working. She is straching much less than she had been.


----------



## jan

I give em Pedegree. Second times a day.


----------



## Phoebe

Phoebe was on Chicken Soup, but she was getting diarrhea about every 3 weeks, so I've switched to Eagle Holistic Lamb and Rice. She's been on the new food for about a month and so far, no diarrhea (knocking on wood). Hopefully, the digestion problem is solved.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe, & Eliza Doolittle


----------



## MissNikkisMom

We switch off between Wellness Simple Solution & Prairie


----------



## DanielleH

Wellness Puppy super5mix for London & Wellness Chicken Super5mix for Shyla.


----------

